# Unbekanntes Viehzeugs am Teichfilter



## Ü50 (1. Okt. 2008)

Unbekanntes Viehzeugs am Teichfilter

Hallo Leute,

an meinem Teichfilter haben sich schon seit mindestens 10-12 Wochen 
solche kleinen Würmchen angesiedelt (siehe Fotos). Erst dachte ich, 
es seien Larven oder ähnliches. Aber sie werden nicht grösser; bleiben 
immer auf dem gleichen Stand. 

Erst nur an einer Stelle,aber beim fotografieren habe ich heute gesehen, 
dass sie schon an mehreren Stellen sind. Offenbar lieben sie die 
fliessendes Wasser, denn sie sind mittendrin im Wasserfluss.

Hat jemand Ahnung, was das ist? 

(Etwas zum Grössenverhältnis: Die Ansammlungen sind etwa so groß wie 
eine 5 Ct Münze. Ein einzelnes Würmchen etwa 6mm lang)


----------



## Rheno (1. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Unbekanntes Viehzeugs am Teichfilter*

Sind meines Wissensnach Köcherfliegenlarven, die hab ich an und in einem Filter auch. Bedeutet das dein Wasser sehr sauber ist, denn die Larven brauchen zur entwicklung sehr sauberes und fliessendes Wasser. Sind abe für den Teich und uns ungefährlich


----------



## Ü50 (1. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Unbekanntes Viehzeugs am Teichfilter*

Danke für die schnelle Antwort. Habe gleich mal unter "Köcherfliegen" 
auf Wikipedia nachgesehen. Kann mich aber nicht so recht dafür erwärmen, 
ob es auch wirklich welche sind. (Obwohl es mir natürlich schmeichelt, 
dass die nur in besonders sauberem Gewässer auftreten!).

Noch eine Idee?


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (1. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Unbekanntes Viehzeugs am Teichfilter*

Hi,

Köcherfliegenlarven sinds keine. Das sind die Larven der Kriebelmücke 

MfG Frank


----------



## Ü50 (1. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Unbekanntes Viehzeugs am Teichfilter*

Volltreffer! Nach der Beschreibung und den Abbildungen auf Wikipedia
stmmt das haargenau! 

Danke!


----------

